# Faltas ortográficas en el diccionario de la RAE?



## Alexis Advance

Sí colegas, tal como lo leen: sucede que me encontraba revisando algunas palabras, y de repente, cuando leo la definición de "deixis" o "deíxis", me encuentro con estas dos sorpresitas (destacadas con rojo):

*deixis* o *deíxis**.* (Delgr. δεῖξις).f._Ling._ Señalamiento que se realiza mediante ciertos elementos lingüísticos que muestran, como _este, esa;_ que indican una persona, como _yo, vosotros;_ o un lugar, como _allí, arriba;_ o un tiempo, como _ayer, ahora._ El señalamiento puede referirse a otros elementos del discurso o presentes s*o*lo en la memoria. _Invité a tus hermanos y a tus primos, pero *e*stos no aceptaron._ _Aquellos días fueron magníficos._ ||* 2.* Mostración que se realiza mediante un gesto, acompañando o no a un deíctico gramatical. *||* ~* anafórica.* f._Ling._ La que se produce mediante anáfora. || ~* catafórica.* f._Ling._ La que se produce mediante catáfora.



Pues me gustaría saber qué opinan


----------



## Namarne

Bueno, yo opino como tú, que "sólo" y "éstos" deberían ir acentuados, en esas frases. 
De todas formas, después de no sé qué última revisión ortográfica, creo que ya es correcto de las dos formas. (Me parece que debe haber más hilos que hablan del tema largo y tendido.) 
Un saludo, 
N


----------



## Alexis Advance

Namarne said:


> Bueno, yo opino como tú, que "sólo" y "éstos" deberían ir acentuados, en esas frases.
> De todas formas, después de no sé qué última revisión ortográfica, creo que ya es correcto de las dos formas. (Me parece que debe haber más hilos que hablan del tema largo y tendido.)
> Un saludo,
> N


¿Pues que ahora es correcto de ambas formas?  Pues si así es no me gusta nada la idea. Me parece que puede darse para muchas confusiones.

Bueno, gracias Namarne... aunque yo seguiré escribiéndolas siempre con acento


----------



## lamartus

Hola: 
Según la última revisión ortográfica _solo _como adverbio únicamente debe llevar tilde cuando puede ser confundido con _solo _como adjetivo. Por ejemplo:

- Me quedé solo/sólo dos semanas. 

Tendremos que poner la tilde si queremos expresar _solamente dos semanas _y no ponerla si queremos decir que estuve _sin compañía_.

En cuanto a _estos/éstos _ahora mismo no conozco los criterios del cambio, pero seguro que aparece alguien que nos lo aclare.

Saludos a los dos.

EDIT. Yo también suelo acentuar sólo cuando es adverbio, salvo en estos foros donde ¡nunca se sabe! ;-)


----------



## Alexis Advance

lamartus said:


> EDIT. Yo también suelo acentuar sólo cuando es adverbio, salvo en estos foros donde ¡nunca se sabe! ;-)


Yo no sé los demás, pero cada vez que entro a este foro para adquirir seguridad al momento de escribir... ¡pues termino escribiendo con más temor que cuando entro !


----------



## Ynez

Yo soy muy novelera, así que en cuanto me enteré de las nuevas reglas me pasé a ellas. Eso sí, soy consciente de que mucha gente al leerme piensa que estoy cometiendo errores ortográficos...


----------



## Guachipem

Pues yo no encuentro ningún sentido a estos cambios. Si llevaban tilde es porque no son las mismas palabras y hay que diferenciarlas de algún modo para no confundirlas. Si ahora no tienen por qué llevarlas a pesar de ser palabras distintas mucha gente se confundirá y no sabrá qué tipo de palabra es cada una. Yo pienso seguir poniendo tilde para difierenciarlas, me da igual la nueva norma, y seguiré pensando que quien no las pone es porque no sabe diferenciarlas.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No estaba entrado de la regla de "sólo"; me parece que lo único que producirá será confusiones. En fin...


----------



## Ynez

Guachipem, no es cierto lo de no saber diferenciarlas, en realidad la diferencia es muy sencilla: 

- "solo" con acento cuando significa "solamente"

- "esta", "este" con acento cuando va la palabra sola (es pronombre) en vez de ir un sustantivo detrás (es adjetivo)

Yo soy mayorcita y me eduqué en el uso de esos acentos. Ahora he tenido que aprender a no usarlos nunca para ser consistente con el nuevo uso que he decidido adoptar (sé que en algún caso debería usarlo, pero aún no lo he hecho...no sé si habré cometido un error  ).

Aquí en estos foros, estamos en general gente aficionada a la gramática, la lengua...pero la mayoría de la gente pasa totalmente de todo esto. Por tanto, todo lo que sea simplificar algo innecesario, a mí me parece estupendo.


----------



## Jellby

Según las nuevas normas es incorrecto acentuar "solo" y "estos" cuando no hay lugar a confusión, triste pero cierto , ahora resulta que una palabra se escribe distinta según el resto de la frase.

Juan escribe: Estoy sólo dos días 
María escribe: Estoy sólo dos días  (para María "solo" nunca puede ser adjetivo, así que es incorrecto poner el acento)
Hermenegildo escribe: Estamos sólo dos dias  (tampoco en plural puede ser "solo" un adjetivo)


----------



## Guachipem

> Guachipem, no es cierto lo de no saber diferenciarlas, en realidad la diferencia es muy sencilla:
> 
> - "solo" con acento cuando significa "solamente"
> 
> - "esta", "este" con acento cuando va la palabra sola (es pronombre) en vez de ir un sustantivo detrás (es adjetivo)


 
Si las acentúas cualquiera podrá ver la diferencia, si no, no te creas que todo el mundo sabría hacerlo.




> todo lo que sea simplificar algo innecesario, a mí me parece estupendo.


 
Sí, ahí estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero no me parece que esto sea simplificar. Los casos que ha puesto Jellby son buenos para explicar por qué no es una simplificación. ¿Ahora resulta que si un chico escribe lo mismo que una chica el chico tiene que poner tilde y la chica no? No veo la simplificación por ningún lado. Yo soy un chico, tendría que acostumbrarme a escribirlo con tilde (que ya lo estoy), pero si estuviera escribiendo un libro, cuando una chica fuera a hablar tendría que pararme a pensar si lo que voy a poner lleva tilde o no aunque sean las mismas palabras que dijo el chico... me parece un lío, y un gran error por parte de la RAE el haber ideado esa nueva norma.


----------



## Ynez

Sí, estoy de acuerdo en que tener que poner acento en algunas ocasiones es muy lioso y complicado. Yo ya te digo que todavía no los he acentuado nunca desde que empecé 

En realidad, los casos en que hay que acentuarlos son excepcionales, y estamos acostumbrados a diferenciarlos porque en el habla la confusión sería la misma, al menos en el caso de "solo":

Habla María: Voy solo unos días.
Habla Pedro: Voy solamente unos días (para que no piensen que se va solo).


----------



## Argótide

A ver, ¿a cuánta gente confundiría ver escrito el título de este foro "Solo español" en vez del "Sólo español", como está escrito?
¿Podría alguien pensar que en este foro participa solamente un forero español? 

Si este WordReference quiere dar el buen ejemplo, entonces debería quitarle la tilde al "Sólo".


----------



## Fernando

Argótide said:


> Si este WordReference quiere dar el buen ejemplo, entonces debería quitarle la tilde al "Sólo".



Nooooooooooooooo. Nooooooooooooooooo.

Este solo español aunque sea éste, sólo, español, se opone.

Las reglas de acentuación deberían ser SIMPLES y facilitar la lectura (que es lo que deberían de hacer las tildes diacríticas). Lo de la RAE nos va a obligar a leer veinte veces el texto para ver "si hay o no confusión". Rompamos la confusión y se acabó.


----------



## Argótide

Fernando said:


> Nooooooooooooooo. Nooooooooooooooooo.
> 
> Este solo español aunque sea éste, sólo, español, se opone.
> 
> Las reglas de acentuación deberían ser SIMPLES y facilitar la lectura (que es lo que deberían de hacer las tildes diacríticas). Lo de la RAE nos va a obligar a leer veinte veces el texto para ver "si hay o no confusión". Rompamos la confusión y se acabó.



¡jajajja. Fernando!  ¡Tranqui!  Yo soy de las que no quiere renunciar al "sólo", lo decía *sólo *por hacer un poco de polémica.  No soy de las que aceptan ciegamente lo que pone el DRAE, definitivamente.


----------



## Guachipem

Lo que a mí me parece absurdo es que una misma palabra lleve tilde en ocasiones sí y en ocasiones no. Si lleva tilde la lleva, si no, nada; no que siendo la misma palabra lleve tilde sólo en determinadas ocasiones.


----------



## Argótide

Guachipem said:


> Lo que a mí me parece absurdo es que una misma palabra lleve tilde en ocasiones sí y en ocasiones no. Si lleva tilde la lleva, si no, nada; no que siendo la misma palabra lleve tilde sólo en determinadas ocasiones.



Pero hay muchísimas palabras que requieren de la tilde para distinguir sus acepciones:

si  / sí
tu / tú
mas /  más
de / dé

Si no, de plano hay que inventarnos palabras nuevas que sustituyan una del par.


----------



## Alexis Advance

Me agrada que muchos estén en deacuerdo (al igual que yo) con estas nuevas normas. ¡Qué horroroso se vería "Solo español"!

Y es muy cierto lo que han afirmado ustedes, colegas, de que la RAE en lugar de simplificar las cosas con estos cambios las hace más enrevesadas. No me parece lógico que "solo" lleve tilde según su contexto, porque, por lo menos para mí, "solo" y "sólo" son dos palabras diferentes, ya que se usan distintamente, y por eso no me gusta que ahora se les quiera tratar como un mismo término.


----------



## Bryan05

Hola Alexis advance:

No hay ningún error. A partir de 1999, como todos sabemos, se permitió que no se acentuara las palabras SOLO, ESTOS (as) a no ser que haya anfibiología o ambiguedad.  
-Solo sé que nada sé 

-Sólo sé que nada sé.​_Ambas son correctas._

Pero en:

"Hizo solo la limpieza..." no es lo mismo que "hizo sólo la limpieza [y se olvidó de cocinar]"


----------



## María Madrid

Jellby said:


> Según las nuevas normas es incorrecto acentuar "solo" y "estos" cuando no hay lugar a confusión, triste pero cierto , ahora resulta que una palabra se escribe distinta según el resto de la frase.
> 
> Juan escribe: Estoy sólo dos días
> María escribe: Estoy sólo dos días  (para María "solo" nunca puede ser adjetivo, así que es incorrecto poner el acento)
> Hermenegildo escribe: Estamos sólo dos dias  (tampoco en plural puede ser "solo" un adjetivo)


Jellby, tenía entendido que esta nueva normativa no invalida la anterior, es decir, que uno puede elegir, no que escribir sólo cuando se refiere a solamente sea un error como en tus casos de María y Hermengegildo. Yo personalmente no me he dado por aludida con la reforma... 

Me dejas angustiada!!! Saludos,


----------



## Forero

Esto sí me confunde:



Bryan05 said:


> -Solo sé que nada sé que si estoy solo, sé que nada sé
> 
> -Sólo sé que nada sé. que solamente sé que nada sé
> _Ambas son correctas._



¿No es lo mismo que "Solo Español" por "Sólo Español"?


----------



## Alexis Advance

Bryan05 said:


> Hola Alexis advance:
> 
> 
> 
> No hay ningún error. A partir de 1999, como todos sabemos, se permitió que no se acentuara las palabras SOLO, ESTOS (as) a no ser que haya anfibiología o ambiguedad.-Solo sé que nada sé​
> -Sólo sé que nada sé.​_Ambas son correctas._
> 
> Pero en:
> 
> "Hizo solo la limpieza..." no es lo mismo que "hizo sólo la limpieza [y se olvidó de cocinar]"


Pues me impresiona saber que hace tanto tiempo se implementó la permisión en cuestión.


----------



## lautaro

Mi opinión es que el problema más grande se presenta cuando uno busca la palabra "solo/sólo". El RAE propone las dos ortografías para el adverbio pero no explica nada. Solamente escribe que hay dos formas y punto. Sin dar explicaciones de nuevas reglas. 
Es díficil cambiar para quien está acostrumbrado a una forma...lamentablemente.


----------



## Jellby

María Madrid said:


> Jellby, tenía entendido que esta nueva normativa no invalida la anterior, es decir, que uno puede elegir, no que escribir sólo cuando se refiere a solamente sea un error como en tus casos de María y Hermengegildo. Yo personalmente no me he dado por aludida con la reforma...
> 
> Me dejas angustiada!!! Saludos,



Pues según las preguntas frecuentes de la RAE, sí es un error:

El adverbio _solo_ no debe tildarse cuando no exista riesgo de ambigüedad en su interpretación.

Claro que el "no debe" puede interpretarse de varias maneras, yo lo interpreto como que es incorrecto... ¡A las barricadas!


----------



## lautaro

Jellby said:


> Claro que el "no debe" puede interpretarse de varias maneras, yo lo interpreto como que es incorrecto...


 

¡Yo también! 

Solo=adj. ≠ Sólo=adv.

No le veo el porque de cambiar el asunto.


----------



## María Madrid

Jellby said:


> Pues según las preguntas frecuentes de la RAE, sí es un error:
> 
> El adverbio _solo_ no debe tildarse cuando no exista riesgo de ambigüedad en su interpretación.
> 
> Claro que el "no debe" puede interpretarse de varias maneras, yo lo interpreto como que es incorrecto... ¡A las barricadas!


Ah! Sutil matiz "no *debe* tildarse". Creo que dejan una cierta zona gris a la que de momento me acojo. Gracias por la aclaración! Saludos,


----------



## pejeman

Jellby said:


> Pues según las preguntas frecuentes de la RAE, sí es un error:
> 
> El adverbio _solo_ no debe tildarse cuando no exista riesgo de ambigüedad en su interpretación.
> 
> Claro que el "no debe" puede interpretarse de varias maneras, yo lo interpreto como que es incorrecto... ¡A las barricadas!


 
Si el que escribe lo hace suponiendo que sí existe tal riesgo y por lo tanto lo acentúa, nada puede reprochársele. Diríamos que los precavidos estarán más propensos a ser tachados de incorrectos que los optimistas. (A las vírgenes prudentes las hubieran dejado fuera.)


----------



## Aviador

Amigos,

Creo que la RAE con esta modificación de la regla lo que hace es subordinar el uso de tilde en el adverbio _sólo_ a la regla general de acentuación en castellano. A saber: no se acentúan las palabras llanas terminadas en vocal ni en las consonantes _n_ y _s_. Por lo tanto, dice que únicamente en caso de ambigüedad se usará la tilde.
Hasta aquí, todo bien. Sin embargo, creo que el cambio, en la práctica,  sólo añade la complicación innecesaria de tener que estar atentos a esos casos de ambigüedad cuando antes sólo teníamos que cuidarnos de identificar si la palabra en cuestión era un adverbio o no. Nuestro idioma ya es suficientemente complejo para que sigamos agregándole obstáculos para quienes queremos usarlo bien y a los nativos de otros idiomas que quieran aprenderlo.
Expresé una inquietud semejante en el hilo ¿...del 2007 o de 2007? .

Por lo tanto, compañeros, me declaro en rebeldía y seguiré acentuando el adverbio _sólo_ como siempre lo he hecho. Quizá, si tengo razón, suceda algo parecido al caso de la modificación de la regla sobre el uso de la letra _ß_ en alemán y veamos a prestigiosos usuarios de nuestro querido idioma continuar acentuando _sólo_. ¿Será mucha pretensión de mi parte?

Saludos


----------



## Bryan05

Hola a todos:

Me impresiona la actitud de cada uno de ustedes al ponerse así de "rebeldes". Me parece infantil, pueril el que discutan asuntos de la institución madre de la lengua española. Hay que tener un poco de seriedad ya que estos cambios son realizados por eruditos y tenmos que someternos a ellos. 

Yo por ejemplo, observo que en cierto periódico no se tilda la palabra "solo", al igual que las publicaciones evangelísticas de _Despertad_ y la _Atalaya_. Sin embargo, hay otros periódicos, revistas o medios de difusión escrita que siempre dejan tildada la palabra "solo" cuando es un adverbio y eso no es incorrecto.

¿Qué es eso de: "No no no le voy a hacer caso a la RAE, tráiganme mi biberón"? Este cambio no ha sido el único. Hay muchos más como no tildar los verbos como "crie", "fie" y la palabra guion.(sin tilde).


----------



## lamartus

Bryan05 said:


> Hay muchos más como no tildar los verbos como "crie", "fie" y la palabra guion.(sin tilde).



Ahora sí que me despisté del todo...
Crie y fie no se tildan cuando son primera persona del singular del pretérito y se tildan (_fíe y críe)_ cuando son tercera persona del singular del presente de subjuntivo (nótese que cambia completamente la entonación y el sentido del verbo). En cuanto a _guión/guion, _ambas formas las dan como correctas.


----------



## Jellby

María Madrid said:


> Ah! Sutil matiz "no *debe* tildarse". Creo que dejan una cierta zona gris a la que de momento me acojo.



Quizá deberían haber dicho "debe no tildarse"


----------



## Fernando

Bryan05 said:


> ¿Qué es eso de: "No no no le voy a hacer caso a la RAE, tráiganme mi biberón"? Este cambio no ha sido el único. Hay muchos más como no tildar los verbos como "crie", "fie" y la palabra guion.(sin tilde).



Gracias por rebajarme la edad. Te explico mi postura personal:

- Sigo todas las normas de los organismoa autorizados a emitirlas.

- En el caso de organismos como la RAE las sigo en un 99% (incluidas aquéllas en las que tengo dudas).

- Pero en el caso de la RAE estamos autorizados (como hispanohablantes) a discutir todas las normas absurdas (muy pocas) que la sacrosanta institución formula.

- Por ejemplo, la RAE ha introducido la palabra "guay", que es un término de jerga madrileña juvenil conocido en toda España. Yo no dudo que se use pero creo que no se debe meter en el Diccionario en ningún caso porque es una palabra "de temporada" que desaparecerá en una generación.


----------



## almohada

Hola amigos:

Para mí no es un error escribir solo y esta sin tilde; por lo tanto, no comparto la idea de que en el diccionario de la RAE hay estos errores. Al contrario creoq que son consecuentes con las reglas que dictan. Creo que hay que fijarnos en el contexto y si no hay lugar a confusión no tenemos que tener temor de no tildar estas palabras. La tilde ayuda a diferenciar la función gramatical de las palabras. En el caso de solo el contexto nos dirá si se trata de un adjetivo o adverbio; en el caso de esta, el contexto nos dirá si es un adjetivo o pronombre.


----------



## Guachipem

> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me impresiona la actitud de cada uno de ustedes al ponerse así de "rebeldes". Me parece infantil, pueril el que discutan asuntos de la institución madre de la lengua española. Hay que tener un poco de seriedad ya que estos cambios son realizados por eruditos y tenmos que someternos a ellos.
> 
> Yo por ejemplo, observo que en cierto periódico no se tilda la palabra "solo", al igual que las publicaciones evangelísticas de _Despertad_ y la _Atalaya_. Sin embargo, hay otros periódicos, revistas o medios de difusión escrita que siempre dejan tildada la palabra "solo" cuando es un adverbio y eso no es incorrecto.
> 
> ¿Qué es eso de: "No no no le voy a hacer caso a la RAE, tráiganme mi biberón"? Este cambio no ha sido el único. Hay muchos más como no tildar los verbos como "crie", "fie" y la palabra guion.(sin tilde).


 
No podemos aceptar ciegamente las decisiones que otros toman por nosotros. No siempre tienen por qué tener la razón, no debemos fiarnos de todo lo que nos digan. Yo hace tiempo admiraba a la RAE, pero empezó a disgustarme cuando aceptaron el uso de palabras como "Valladoliz" en vez de "Valladolid", "Córdova" en vez de "Córdoba" o "almóndiga" en vez de albóndiga". Cuando me enteré de cambios como éstos, me di cuenta de que no eran tan sabios como yo creía. Recuerdo que hace no mucho tiempo alguien creó un tema en el que hablaba de un libro escrito por un miembro de la RAE con muchísimos errores. Desde hace tiempo tengo la sensación de que muchos miembros de la RAE pensaban, por ejemplo, que en vez de decirse "albóndiga" se decía "almóndiga", y en vez de esforzarse por autocorregirse decidieron hacer válida la forma en que ellos lo decían. O también que se aburren tanto que por hacer algo deciden hacer cambios absurdos. 
Si hacen un cambio para bien, me gustará, pero no encuentro ninguna lógica a poner en una misma palabra tilde en unas ocasiones sí y en otras no. "Sólo" es una palabra, "solo" es otra diferente, con otro significado parecido, pero diferente. Si a una se le puso tilde, fue para diferenciarla de la otra. Ahora no, ahora se le pone tilde sólo en caso de que pueda dar lugar a confusión... pues esto lo complica mucho más.¿Es que no ven absurdo aque ahora "sólo" y "solo", siendo dos palabras distintas, se escriban igual?


----------



## alexacohen

Guachipem said:


> Yo hace tiempo admiraba a la RAE, pero empezó a disgustarme cuando aceptaron el uso de palabras como "Valladoliz" en vez de "Valladolid", "Córdova" en vez de "Córdoba" o "almóndiga" en vez de albóndiga".


 
¿Quéééé?
Eso no lo sabía yo. ¡Augh!
Por favor, decidme que no han admitido "cocreta".



> Si hacen un cambio para bien, me gustará, pero no encuentro ninguna lógica a poner en una misma palabra tilde en unas ocasiones sí y en otras no.


 
Es que no la tiene.
Por cierto, a las barricadas, ¿por dónde?


----------



## María Madrid

Guachipem said:


> Yo hace tiempo admiraba a la RAE, pero empezó a disgustarme cuando aceptaron el uso de palabras como "Valladoliz" en vez de "Valladolid", "Córdova" en vez de "Córdoba" o "almóndiga" en vez de albóndiga". Desde hace tiempo tengo la sensación de que muchos miembros de la RAE pensaban, por ejemplo, que en vez de decirse "albóndiga" se decía "almóndiga", y en vez de esforzarse por autocorregirse decidieron hacer válida la forma en que ellos lo decían


Serías tan amable de aclarar tus fuentes, por favor? Por ejemplo, almóndiga viene recogido en el diccionario como arcaicismo y aclara que en la actualidad se considera un vulgarismo. Eso no es aceptar nada, simplemente reflejar el hecho de que personas con bajo nivel cultural lo dicen así, lo cual no es en absoluto admitirlo como correcto. Desde luego estoy segura de que ningún académico dice almóndiga, como cualquier persona con un nivel cultural mínimo, más aún personas de reconcida valía en el campo cultural, pero si tienes mejores fuentes te agradeceré que las compartas. En cuanto a que tomes decisiones por nosotros... bienvenido a la edad adulta, cuando empieces a pagar impuestos ya verás lo mucho que puedes decidir lo que se hacen con ellos, por sólo ponerte un ejemplo. Saludos,


----------



## alexacohen

María Madrid said:


> Por ejemplo, almóndiga viene recogido en el diccionario como arcaicismo y aclara que en la actualidad se considera un vulgarismo. Eso no es aceptar nada, simplemente reflejar el hecho de que personas con bajo nivel cultural lo dicen así, lo cual no es en absoluto admitirlo como correcto.


Menos mal. Vaya un susto que me he llevado. Eso me pasa por tener un María Moliner tan viejo como yo, y sin banda ancha no puedo comprobar las "almóndigas" y las "cocretas" en la red...
De todas formas, yo seguiré escribiendo las tildes como toda la vida. No soy capaz de acostumbrarme a ver "sólo" (adverbio) sin tilde.


----------



## Jellby

alexacohen said:


> ¿Quéééé?
> Eso no lo sabía yo. ¡Augh!
> Por favor, decidme que no han admitido "cocreta".



Pues "almóndiga" está en el diccionario desde 1726...

También "murciégalo" está, y es la "original".


----------



## Guachipem

Vaya, no tenía ni idea de lo de "almóndiga... "

Lo de "Córdova" y "Valladoliz" lo leí hace algunos años en el periódico, no sabría dónde buscarlo ahora.


----------



## alexacohen

Jellby said:


> Pues "almóndiga" está en el diccionario desde 1726...
> 
> También "murciégalo" está, y es la "original".


 
Hombre, no he mirado "murciégalo". Pero mi diccionario dice que "almóndiga" en un vulgarismo como un castillo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Alexa, ¿qué es una "cocreta"? ¿Una croqueta?


----------



## alexacohen

ToñoTorreón said:


> Alexa, ¿qué es una "cocreta"? ¿Una croqueta?


 
Pues sí. Es que la estoy oyendo mucho en esta nueva versión. Horrenda.


----------



## Jellby

alexacohen said:


> Hombre, no he mirado "murciégalo". Pero mi diccionario dice que "almóndiga" en un vulgarismo como un castillo.



La redacción propuesta del DRAE dice:

*almóndiga.*
1. f. desus. albóndiga. U. c. vulg.

Es decir, es una forma en desuso que ahora se considera vulgarismo. No hay que poner el grito porque aparezca en el diccionario, creo yo.


----------



## NatashaP

María Madrid said:


> Ah! Sutil matiz "no *debe* tildarse". Creo que dejan una cierta zona gris a la que de momento me acojo. Gracias por la aclaración! Saludos,


 


Yo también escribo "sólo" cuando equivale a "solamente" con tilde. No sé a ciencia cierta si incurro o no en falta ortográfica. ¿Qué grado de imperatividad alcanzan las Normas Ortográficas de la RAE de 1999?


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Lo siento, pero yo no veo cuál es el error ortográfico del que hablas, Alexis. En la frase:

"El señalamiento puede referirse a otros elementos del discurso o presentes solo en la memoria."

no existe necesidad alguna de tildar "solo", ya que no se presta a confusión con el adjetivo. Si se tratase del adjetivo, tendría que leer "presentes solo*s *en la memoria".

Por el contrario, me rasgo las vestiduras ante este verbo:



> *binear**.** 1.     * tr._ C. Rica._ *fisgonear.* DRAE 22ª edición.



La ortografía correcta es "vinear", que viene de "Vina", un personaje inventado por Carmen Granados.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## NatashaP

El escritor Sergio Mars (_El rayo verde en el ocaso_) afirma que en este caso voluntariamente no acata la normativa de la RAE, porque la no utilización de tilde induce a pensar en un error ortográfico.


----------



## NatashaP

S_olo_ se tilda cuando existe riesgo de ambigüedad, escribir tilde en _solo_ cuando no debe llevarla constituye una falta de ortografía, como escibir una tilde que no corresponde en cualquier otra palabra.

Esto me han dicho en el Departamento de Consultas Lingüísticas de la RAE.


----------



## Alexis Advance

Bryan05 said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me impresiona la actitud de cada uno de ustedes al ponerse así de "rebeldes". Me parece infantil, pueril el que discutan asuntos de la institución madre de la lengua española. Hay que tener un poco de seriedad ya que estos cambios son realizados por eruditos y tenmos que someternos a ellos.
> 
> Yo por ejemplo, observo que en cierto periódico no se tilda la palabra "solo", al igual que las publicaciones evangelísticas de _Despertad_ y la _Atalaya_. Sin embargo, hay otros periódicos, revistas o medios de difusión escrita que siempre dejan tildada la palabra "solo" cuando es un adverbio y eso no es incorrecto.
> 
> ¿Qué es eso de: "No no no le voy a hacer caso a la RAE, tráiganme mi biberón"? Este cambio no ha sido el único. Hay muchos más como no tildar los verbos como "crie", "fie" y la palabra guion.(sin tilde).


 
Con todo respeto, debo decir que más infantil me parece tu actitud de «Me trago todo lo que me arrojen para comer». Como hispanohablantes, tenemos todo el derecho de juzgar las reglas que se nos ponen en frente a la hora de utilizar nuestra lengua, opinar e, incluso, hacer que nuestras opiniones sean tomadas en cuenta por la institución madre en cuestión. Después de todo, las actualizaciones que sufre el DRAE son gracias a los cambios que nosotros, quienes hablamos español, hacemos sobre el mismo.


----------



## Calambur

Bryan05 said:


> No hay ningún error. A partir de 1999, como todos sabemos, se permitió que no se acentuara las palabras SOLO, ESTOS (as) a no ser que haya anfibiología o ambiguedad.


No es tan así. Según el _Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de lengua española_, de Manuel Seco, Espasa Calpe, Madrid, 1986, la preceptiva en tal sentdido es anterior.



Bryan05 said:


> Me impresiona la actitud de cada uno de ustedes al ponerse así de "rebeldes". Me parece infantil, pueril el que discutan asuntos de la institución madre de la lengua española. Hay que tener un poco de seriedad ya que estos cambios son realizados por eruditos y tenmos que someternos a ellos.


Te ruego no me hagas reír, que se me arruina el bótox.



Doutzen_Kroes said:


> Yo también escribo "sólo" cuando equivale a "solamente" con tilde. No sé a ciencia cierta si incurro o no en falta ortográfica. ¿Qué grado de imperatividad alcanzan las Normas Ortográficas de la RAE de 1999?


Continuando con lo que señalé en el primer párrafo, transcribo a Manuel Seco:
He aquí el texto literal de la norma académica de *1959*: "La palabra _solo_, en función adverbial, podrá llevar acento ortográfico si con ello se ha de evitar una anfibología".


----------



## NatashaP

_En efecto, solo se tilda cuando existe riesgo de ambigüedad, escribir tilde en solo cuando no debe llevarla constituye una falta de ortografía, como escibir una tilde que no corresponde en cualquier otra palabra._

_La normas ortográficas son universales, no discrecionales; es decir, no dependen del criterio o voluntad de quien las aplica. Si el escritor Sergio Mars o cualquier otro hablante de nuestra lengua decide no acatar las normas ortográficas, es muy libre de escribir como quiera, pero lo hará cometiendo *FALTAS DE ORTOGRAFÍA.*_

_No es una cuestión *imperativa. *La norma no es sino el conjunto de preferencias lingüísticas vigentes en una comunidad de hablantes, adoptadas por consenso implícito entre sus miembros y convertidas en modelos de buen uso. Si no existiera ese conjunto de preferencias comunes, y cada hablante emplease sistemáticamente opciones particulares, la comunicación se haría difícil y, en último extremo, imposible. La norma surge, pues, del uso comúnmente aceptado y se impone a él, *no por decisión o capricho de ninguna autoridad lingüística*, sino porque asegura la existencia de un código compartido que preserva la eficacia de la lengua como instrumento de comunicación_



Estas son las respuestas que me han dado en el Departamento de Consultas Lingüísticas de la RAE.


----------



## Ynez

¿Han escrito ellos eso de *FALTAS DE ORTOGRAFÍA* con mayúsculas y en negrita?


----------



## NatashaP

Ynez said:


> ¿Han escrito ellos eso de *FALTAS DE ORTOGRAFÍA* con mayúsculas y en negrita?


 

Sí. Me he limitado a copiar y a pegar lo que los especialistas en Filología Hispánica de la RAE me han escrito.


----------



## Ynez

Deben de estar desesperados con nosotros, malditos infieles.


----------



## Namarne

Doutzen_Kroes said:


> Sí. Me he limitado a copiar y a pegar lo que los especialistas en Filología Hispánica de la RAE me han escrito.


¿Y no es una falta de ortografía escribir así? Como mínimo será una falta de urbanidad. A mí si me escriben en mayúsculas me parece que me están gritando. Y además en negrita y en cursiva. Qué griterío, no sé cómo pueden concentrarse.


----------



## NatashaP

Sí. Les noté indignados. Sobre todo por el hecho de que hay escritores como Sergio Mars o Ray Loriga que no acatan las normas.


----------



## Ynez

Pérez Reverte, que para más inri es miembro de la RAE, tampoco sigue la norma. Lo sé por los artículos de una revista dominical.


----------

